# Another new guy



## Jbingham (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey Guys, wanted to join and learn as much as I can before taking the plunge with AAS. I've done 4-5 PH cycles but have just about depleted my stock of the good stuff. Looking forward to getting some informed answer on any questions I might have as I put a cycle together.


----------



## brazey (Apr 6, 2016)

Welcome.....


----------



## ironlion (Apr 11, 2016)

welcome to  IMF


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Welcome..


----------

